# .  (, , , )

## Homer

, ...
  ,        -, ,    .
,      ,      , .     ?  ,     ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## Tortilla

, ,         "  " ..             -

----------

> , ,         "  " ..             -


,       ""...        -     ...     ,      ...     -            ...     ,         ...

----------

> **... <skip>..., . **


  , ...

----------

> ,        -, ,    .


         ( )     .


> , ...

----------


## Homer

> , ...


?
   ""    ,      , ,    (    ).  -.
    ( ),        ,    .  :

 .  169. -

3.    -,       -,     ,      4  :
1)   ,        ,       (  )     149  ;
2)   ,    .
4. -         (     ).



 26.2.   
 346.11.  
5.    ,    ,       ,   .

  "  ",     ?

----------


## Andyko

?

----------


## Homer

> ?


 ,     26.2     ,        ,    .    ?

----------


## .

. 24   .

----------

> 26.2     ,        ,    .


  ,         .173 .5

----------

/,     ,  ?

----------


## .

.

----------

-  ?    ,  -     ?

----------

> -  ?    ,  -     ?


, ,  .

----------


## Cooler

> ( ),        ,    .


     ,              ?  :Frown:

----------


## Homer

?
          (    ).

----------


## Andyko

*Homer*,         ,        ?

----------


## Cooler

> ?


  , *Homer*,  . .346.15,  **,    .249.    :



> ** ,       (, )   ,     ()


        ?    .248,     26.2  **.

   ...  :Frown:

----------


## .

> , ,  .


   /   ?
     ?

----------


## Andyko

.

----------


## .

> .


..,       , , ,    /  ? ? ... _      ,   _

----------


## Andyko

.        " ", , " ".

----------


## .

> 


   \   ?

----------


## Andyko

> \   ?


      ,  .   ,   .

----------


## Cooler

> ,


    ,   .   - ,    /    . , ,  ,       ? ,      ( , ).  :Wink: 

  ,           -      ?

----------


## Homer

:      ,     .

----------


## Homer

> , *Homer*,  . .346.15,  **,    .249.    :
>         ?    .248,     26.2  **.
> 
>    ...


,    ,   .    ,           .     ,       ..
..    118,   ,   ,  100.   18% ,   118.

----------


## Cooler

> 118,   ,   ,  100.   18% ,   118


 ,  **     -  ,     118 (,   ,    -15),     18   -       ** .

----------


## _

,   ,      18%,      .....   (    -) ,    ?   .   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Cooler

> ...


             .  :Wink: 

P.S. :  **   ,   ** - !

----------


## _

,     ,      18%  :yes: ,     ,      ?   ....  :Embarrassment: , ,,       :Rotate:   :Help!:

----------


## Andyko

> ,      ?


,   :Smilie: 


> ,,


  :Smilie:

----------


## _

:yes:

----------


## .

,          -,         .

----------


## Cooler

> 


 .


> ,,


 "  !"  :Wink:

----------


## _

,       :Embarrassment:  ,   ....,

----------


## Andyko

:Big Grin:

----------


## _

,        :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Girl:  ,

----------

,    -   .   ?

----------


## .

.

----------

> ,    -   .   ?


   ,       ,      ,

----------

.

----------


## Cordy

- 118 (- ,  15%),   120,    ( )   100   -18?     105?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

.     ,  ?

----------


## Cordy

,   , .             :     ? :Embarrassment:  
.

----------


## .



----------


## ret179

> 


     ?   ?

       ?  2  3    .

----------


## .

.

----------


## Cordy

> 


 :  .19   .91?

----------


## Andyko

.

----------


## DVL

:
    ( 15)   ,      ,     ,            ,  ? 
            (  ) , ?
 ,     ,   ?  :Frown:

----------


## dim11

?

----------

,      ()  . :  2     10  3,6   23,6.         11,8  .
     ,     ,    :   /  ,    .              .

----------


## Andyko

> /  ,    .             .


 , ,    ?

----------


## Vlad12

> , ,    ?


          .

----------

,      , ..         ,       .    , ..    ,    ,    .

----------


## Andyko

> 


    ,     ,   .

----------

.  -   .    ,      .

----------


## Andyko

> 


  .


> -


,         ?


> ,


 ,       ,         ,    ,  .

----------

" ",   " "

----------


## Andyko

,   .

----------

,   . .

----------


## Andyko

.        ,      .          .

----------


## _

, ,  !
       , ,  ,      ,  -    . 
       ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Andyko

.

----------


## _

!
   -  ?   ?
 -

----------


## Andyko

> 


  :Big Grin:

----------


## _

:Embarrassment:

----------

,  .
  ,   ,     .
 ,       ,     .  , ,     ,   ,      . 
    ? ?

----------


## Andyko

,      .  :Wink:

----------


## Egozina

,        ,    .  ,      , /       ,          .
      .
    15%,        .      18%      .
!   ,     /    18%.     /     .        , ?         ? 
:
   10 000 
  5% - 500 
 18% = 1 890 
       12 390 
  10%  1 239  
    13 629 
   /      1 890   2 453 , .    ?           563 ? (    ,                ,    )
2.           15% ?
   ,   .

----------


## .

> /      1 890   2 453 , .    ?           563 ?


  ,    -  ,   .         
      -   ,     ,   -. 
     ,  15%      ,   . 
 -

----------


## Egozina

,        3- ?
1-     
2-      /
3-    15%  ,   (       ?)
,      ,         /,       ?

----------


## .

3.            



> ,      ,         /,       ?


   ?  -   ,      -          .

----------

> 





> 10%





> 


    -,   ?

----------


## .

?  ? -   .

----------


## Egozina

> 3.            .


 !        ?              ?



> ?  -   ,      -          .


     ,          .      .  .      ?  ,    ?     ,      .  ,  .
 ,   ,       ,   ,            .   ,         .            .     2  -,   .

----------


## .

> ?              ?


 



> ,          .      .  .      ?


   .      .         ,         ,     ?    -     .



> ,    ?


  ?    .        .    -   ,     . 



> ,            .


  :Frown:       ,     .

----------

> ?  ? -   .


  ,   .  *Egozina*   ,      .    - 12390,      - 1890.     1239     15%.         ,    - *Egozina*      ,        .

----------


## Egozina

,   !  : 
      ""   .              ,        15%. 
   ,       .            36%, ? .             (  ,  ).
           - ,         /  .
   . 
  ,       ?           .           .   ?

----------


## Egozina

> ,   .  *Egozina*   ,      .    - 12390,      - 1890.     1239     15%.         ,    - *Egozina*      ,        .


   ,             ,               .

----------

> (  ,  ).
>            - ,         /  .


  -   /  .      ,        ,     .

----------


## Smymrik

, ,     :    6%     (    ),    ,    .   .  - (    ?

----------


## .

.     ?

----------


## matveeva28

.            .         .  ?    ""?

----------


## .

.

----------


## matveeva28

, ,      .  :Redface:

----------


## Jill-n

> :      ,     .


        .      ?         :Redface:

----------

,          .
    /         .

----------


## Smymrik

> .     ?


-      ,     ,

----------


## .

> -


  ,    ?     .   ,     -  ,

----------


## Smymrik

> ,    ?     .   ,     -  ,


    /.        ,    ,    ,     ,     .                  .
 ,    ?     ,          ( ,     ,    ).   ?

----------


## .

.  ,    ,           :Frown:

----------


## matveeva28

,   .     ,   .   ,            .
      :
1.        . (  ,  ???   ,  ),  "  \    " .....  " ,    .
2.    \  ,          -  . 

         \-   
 :Smilie:   :yes:

----------

,   ,    .....                      ,     -- .                       .         .       ..        .       .         ,     ,       .       ,       ...      .       ,    ?

----------


## Homer

1.      ,        (    )
2.    ,     .           18%.

----------

> 1.      ,        (    )
> 2.    ,     .           18%.


 
     ?
 ,          ?,         ,             . 2.

----------

> ?
>  ,          ?,         ,              . 2.


         ,           ?

      ?

----------


## .

,   ,  -  .        . 
**,  ,   ,   - ,     ,         .         .

----------

> ,   ,  -  .        . 
> **,  ,   ,   - ,     ,         .         .


      ...      ?           ,   ,            :Frown:

----------


## Homer

> ?


      ( )  .




> 


   -    ,     .




> ?


           (  )  .




> . 2.


    -     ;   20       (         gniivc.ru -     ).




> ?


        =)

----------

**,  ,        



> ,    ?


   ...       "  " -       ""...
  :
-      (  )   #100... 
-      ,  " "  ...
-           ...

----------


## ilmir$

.

----------


## Homer

*    :*

,     ,  -       .          .

   ,    2006 ,     2003  2004              199  .

C  ,           .        ,            ,  ,    .     01  2007 .  4544/07       . 

1. , ,    ? ( ,  ,      ,  )
2.   ,          ,          21       .5 .174     20  .  ,  ?

----------


## .

1.     .119 
2.      ,    ?

----------


## Homer

*.*
 :Smilie: 
   ,        :yes: 
(      ,    ,             )

----------


## .

.   -,       :Smilie:

----------


## Homer

? :Redface:

----------


## .

?    ,   .

----------


## 1919

. , , ,    ,    .     ,    -  .  ,     .   - ,    .     ,     -  ,         .         ?

----------



----------


## Homer

> /,     ,  ?





> .


     ,     ?

 ,      ,  .169             :Wink: 
  ,  .3   : "**   -...",   ,        :Glasses:

----------


## .

> ,     ?


     ,   ,  -  ,   .          .
 -   -   .               ,  -       . ..

----------


## Homer

> 1.     .119


" **...",         ,         .119  400.  ,    , **       " "?

----------


## .

.

----------


## Neza

.    :    6%.   ,  -      .  ,        ,             ,     ,   -  .     ?)        ? 
   ,      ,     ,   ,   ,   .       ,       )    )  .

----------


## .

> ?)


 



> ,       )


        ,       .    ,  .
     ,      " "

----------


## Neza

.,   !)

----------

.  .   .  ,    -  ?

----------


## .

.    ,

----------

?

----------


## .

,           .    .  ,   ?  ,         .
 -   ,     .     .

----------

- ,      .            .  -    .   ?    -     .           ,    .

----------


## .

,      .
      .

----------

?  ?    -       ? ,

----------


## .

.        ?

----------

,   -       ?   ()    ?

----------


## efreytor

**,            ...    ...

           ...   5 .....    ))       "" ...  ))

----------


## .

**,  ,     ,    .

----------


## t-buh80

..,    ...     :Big Grin: 
  : --,     (  ),    . : "   , ..  ,        !"
  )))))))

----------


## Narada

*t-buh80,*    ,   ? =-)

----------


## jennnnny

** 


> 


     -            .          :Big Grin:

----------


## jennnnny

,    ,  .       ,  2 ,   .       ,  *..* ,     ,     ?

----------


## .

*jennnnny*,     .    .          .
   ,    -  ,      .   -

----------

:     13.02.09  -535/09 (. 3   )
           -,    ,    .
  ,   -    , ,    .    :      , , ,     -,      .
   ,            .            -     .   ,     ,      ,          -. ,         ,          .

----------

,   ""       ,          ,         <5>.     ,   ,   <6>.

  ,    ,   (),  ,       ,   , :
() ,   ""    ,    ,       <7>;
()         <8>;
() ,  ,     <9>.

                ,   <10>.    . 26.2    ""      ,     .
 ,          <11>.    -    ""     - ,         <12>.       <13>.
 , ""         .
________________________________________

<5>     01.11.2007 N 03-11-04/2/269,  13.03.2008 N 03-11-04/2/51,  14.04.2008 N 03-11-02/46
<6>     16.04.2004 N 04-03-11/61
<7> . 41  ;     16.02.2006 N 09-563/06-2
<8>     12.11.2007 N 09-9123/07-3
<9> . 1 . 248, . 346.15  ;     17.08.2006 N 65-6256/2006
<10> . 1 . 248  
<11> . 41  
<12> . 5 . 173  
<13>     26.07.2007 N 02-6-10/249

----------


## jennnnny

> jennnnny,     .    .          .
>    ,    -  ,      .   -


,     ,   - (  ,          -      )? , ,       ?

----------

15%.        -  ,      (        ).
      ,  -    ?            .        :Frown:

----------


## Narada

**,      ...    -    ,  18% ...  ,    ,     ?

----------

> **,      ...    -    ,  18% ...  ,    ,     ?


"" ?

----------

..   .     (-).    -  !!!        ,  ,   ,     . 
       -    ,  ,     ?

----------


## LegO NSK

-  .
  -  (  ),  (   ).

----------

> -  .
>   -  (  ),  (   ).


,   .......... :"   !     !"

----------


## .

> ,   ,     .


 -,       .         :Frown:

----------

> -,       .


   - !!!!!! ,   !      .....    !       !    !

----------


## LegO NSK

> 


   -.

----------

,                   (  ,  ),            -  ,    ,  ,        (    ,           ),  ...

----------


## Casis

,    15%.    ,       .  .    . ,        ?      ,            ?

----------


## efreytor

> ,        ?






> ,            ?


      ,    ...

----------


## boomer_74

:



 26  2007 . N 02-6-10/249

  ,  , .
    2  346.11     ( - ) ,    ,       ,      ,              .
  1  346.15     ,    ,    ,      249 ,    ,      250 .       ,   251 .
   1  248 ,    ,   249  250 , ,         ,        ()  (, ,  ).
 ,    ,    ,      -        ,       ,      ( ),           ,         ,      .


..

----------

, :
 -  ,  (  ) -  .
   /  ,    ( )  ,  /   , ..   .      /?
   .
        /. 
  ?

----------


## ElenaAleksa

> ,   .   - ,    /    . , ,  ,       ? ,      ( , ).


   ?           .   ,  ,     ,   ,   ,     !     .           ! (       )

----------


## Cooler

> /   , ..


 ,    ,    .  , , .



> /.


 , ..  **  ,  .     , . .


> ?           .


 ,         .     .

  -    ,  ?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## AZ 2

*ElenaAleksa*,  ,   .

----------


## xxx654

, 
    6%,                , /, /,       ?

----------


## .

.   ,   .

----------


## xxx654

..   ...

----------


## Ferfella

"" -  ,      6%       18%           ,                  "" (       .)    , ?

----------


## .

.     ,     ?

----------

.      .      .    ,     .          ?             ?      2?

----------


## Andyko

> ?






> ?


         ,  -  



> 2?


,

----------

:
         ?

:
            ?
         ,  -  
:
     2?
,     


        ???????

----------


## Homer

? _

----------

> ? _


         .

----------


## Andyko

>

----------


## Homer

,          ,   ,   ...          ? _

----------


## Homer

> 


  :Smilie: 

, ,             ...

----------

> ,          ,   ,   ...          ? _


..    4

----------


## LegO NSK

> ? _


         .       .         ,     .

----------


## LegO NSK

> ,  -


???

----------

> .      .      .    ,     .          ?             ?      2?


          .

----------


## Andyko

*LegO NSK*,       .            .
              .   -6    .

----------

> .


 ??????????????????????

----------


## LegO NSK

,    ,       ,   ?           (.41  )???

----------

, ,             ...[/QUOTE]

----------


## LegO NSK

> ??????????????????????


  :Frown: 
 -     .
  -  ,      .

----------


## LegO NSK

> , ,             ...





> 


 173.  ,    
5.  ,    ,         -    :
1) ,   ,  ,     ,      ;
2)     (, ),       .
*   ,    ,    ,    -,    (, ).
*

----------


## Andyko

...
           ;
      -     ,  

      18%,     ?

----------


## LegO NSK

, " "    175/3

----------


## Andyko

173/5  :Smilie: 
    ,    ?
 :Smilie:

----------


## LegO NSK

- ,   ()    .  .

----------


## Andyko

> .


,      ,

----------


## LegO NSK

...  ,   ?

----------


## Andyko

,  ,   ?

----------


## LegO NSK

-- !

----------


## Andyko

,   ,    ?   :Big Grin:

----------


## LegO NSK

)))   ,       ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## LegO NSK

,   ,    .   ,      ,     .
             .

----------


## Andyko

,

----------


## LegO NSK

?  .249  - .

----------


## Andyko

:Big Grin:

----------


## LegO NSK

1.      
2.    .

----------


## Andyko

1. , ,   :Smilie:  
2.              6%  -

----------


## .

?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Andyko

,     -       ,

----------


## .

:Smilie:    ,        :Big Grin:

----------


## Andyko

:Smilie:

----------

,  !!!
 :       8      ,       ,      -  ,     .    ......       -       , .
     ,       .        ???

----------


## Homer

> 


"" -  ? :Smilie: 
    ,         ...

----------

,      ,     , .   .          ,  ,   (        ,       , (      ,    ).      ,       (   ),             ,      ,    /.(((((((. (     ,      ).

----------


## .

,      .

----------

,   .        ,   ,          ,          (((

----------

,   -    ,      ???

----------

...     .

----------


## .

> -    ,


   .
,    ,  ,    -         ?

----------

( )  -   ,           ,      (   ),      ,      ,            .     ,       .        .        ,            (     ,                   (20%         ),                 ).     )

----------

> .
> ,    ,  ,    -         ?


     .      ,        -     ,   ,  12000 . 
   ,     -  78000        .
???

----------

> ,      (   ),      ,      ,            .


     !

----------

,                ,    .     .       ,

----------


## .

.    , ?

----------


## .

** ,    ?     ,    -  ?      ?  ,     ,      ?

----------

> .    , ?


        !!!
         -,              ?        ???

----------


## .

**,   .  ,       8 ,  .      .    ,    /      .       ?    ,    /    ?     ,   ?     ,              .    ,

----------

((

----------

:        (- )  ? ?
             / (        ),           .        ,       ,    ?             .

----------

> **,   .  ,       8 ,  .      .    ,    /      .       ?


     .,      ,     .
         -  ,      ,   !!!

----------

> ,       ,    ?             .


      ,        ???      ???

----------


## .

**,      ,          -,     :Frown: 
      .     ,   .        . 
       .     .

----------

, !        )))

----------

!   .
    ,             ,       ,    : "  ,      .   ."
  -   !!!
           ???

----------


## .

,    .   ,      .

----------


## .

.       ,            .     ,     .
     ,    -   :Wink:

----------

> 


    ,       ,      ,      !?
    ,      (4-5 )       ,        .

     ???

----------


## .

?     .
      ,

----------

,     !   !!!!
    ???

----------


## .

,    ?
.199

----------

!!!   ,         .         !!!

----------

,      ,          !!!

----------


## BeginBUH

.    :
1)   ?   ?  20- ?
2)   ?   20- ?
3)             .      .         , , - .      (..   /)?       ,    ,  ..   ?
 :Smilie:

----------


## alex-msk

*BeginBUH*,      ...
  118   ,    .       100,    - 18???       118????

----------


## R_Arm

! 
  , .

            31.12.2010        2009               ,             . 

  1  2  161      (,  ),     .

     ,             . 

             .       ?

----------


## .

*R_Arm*, -   .   ,

----------


## R_Arm

> *R_Arm*, -   .   ,


        -           :

_
 161   -      

   22  2005 . N 119-   161    ,     1  2006 .

1.    (, ),       ,  -  ,          ,           (, )   .

           (, )        .

2.  ,    1  ,   .         ,      ,       (, )     1    .    ,              ,     ,      ,   ,   .

_

.                     - ..              

_
2.                ,        . ,    ,       ,      ,          
_

----------


## R_Arm

> *R_Arm*, -   .   ,


          ()     ...           ...

----------


## .

*R_Arm*,     .         .          .
        ?    -?

----------

> *R_Arm*,     .         .          .
>         ?    -?


.   ()               .. .

----------

> *R_Arm*,     .         .          .
>         ?    -?


   ,   .

----------

.    .    ,  : , ,  , .      ,      .   .     .     0%???   .

----------


## LegO NSK

> .    .    ,  : , ,  , .      ,      .   .     .     0%???   .


,    0-,  ?

----------

,    ,  , ,           ,     .

----------


## Romana

!    (  ),       - ,     .    III  (.  +  1,  030 (   .5  173  )  .  , "  ".      ,     .

----------


## Homer

,       .
    . ,   ,  .    (   :Big Grin: ) -  ,           .      ,              . , ,   )

----------


## LegO NSK

*Romana*,          .

----------


## Romana

> *Romana*,          .


 
  174.       

5.  ( ),      * 5  173*  , **     20-  ,     ,      .
( .    29.12.2000 N 166-)

----------


## .

:Smilie:

----------


## Romana

,   :

            ,   2        15.10.2009 N 104

_34.3.   030 - 040 ( 1)   ,        ,       020   .
  030   ,             5  173 ,         ,   4  174 .  ,    030,     3          040  050. _

----------


## Romana

> 


    ,  ,  ,     ,   ,          .

----------


## BeginBUH

> 


..   ,        -  ,        ?      ?

----------


## Feminka

*BeginBUH*,  .

----------


## LegO NSK

,   .

----------


## Nataliaty

!    ,   ,      .   :              .  ,        ?

----------


## .

.   18%

----------

?        ,    ,      ,        .      ?

----------


## .

** ,   .  ,        ?    ?     ?

----------

( )        ,       .

----------


## .

,

----------

,     , ?

----------


## Andyko

> ,    , ?


,

----------


## O..

.    (6%)       .         ,   .    ?               6%?       ?

----------


## _

!             ?    .       ?

----------

.

----------


## Homer

> .    (6%)       .         ,   .    ?               6%?       ?


 -  ,         ..

----------

:    (15%)        .
      ?
          ?

----------


## .

**,    ,    ))   -  ,      .     ,

----------

, !

 ,   15%,   (  )    (   )    ( ,   ),   ...
   /...

     ?

----------

